# Haggis?



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Anybody every make haggis from their deer or elk? I'm going to attempt it this year if I'm successful on my muzzleloader hunt in a few weeks. Any suggestions or pointers?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There are hundreds of recipes for Haggis.

Here's one made from elk: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=39254

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Deep fry some and try it that way, phenomenal. Throw on some salt and vinegar while you are at it.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I went to scotland a few weeks ago. loved the stuff. Had it fried, it was pretty good. my favorite was the haggis pie, it had mashed potatoes in it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

35whelen said:


> I went to scotland a few weeks ago. loved the stuff. Had it fried, it was pretty good. my favorite was the haggis pie, it had mashed potatoes in it.


Cool, did it taste a little like liver? All the haggis I ever had tasted like liver.

That sounds good. I love mashed potatoes with liver.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought it taseted like a soft meatloaf. there was definitely liver in it. the pie was probably one of the best foods I've ever eaten.


----------

